# need queen for next year



## tennesseebeeman (Dec 8, 2007)

i need some Queens for next year i need about 250-300 looking to pay $6-8 on each 






if you can help me PM or email me [email protected]


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

It cost more than that to rear and select good queens. If I was you I would focus more on what you getting. 
Poorly reared and mated queens will cost you more than you are trying to save. Think about it.

Gilman


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

$6 to $8 each.... thats a quick laugh. YOU try rearing for that price and you will see.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

You could get queencells for that price.

Added...not from me!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

*What a Cheeepo*

I'd consider it a slap if you offered $6 for my queens. How much is your time worth? I think it's time you raised your own 250 queens, and see what it takes. Who knows, you may find you can raise better queens than you can buy...at any price. And you may even want to advertise here, your hand picked, big fatties with hairy legs, from carefully selected stock. Gee Haw! I wonder how much you'll ask?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I will pay $6 for those great queens.....


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

the best price I ever heard about is in south Ga, I had a friend buy 100 queens last year for $11-$12 dollars each, I can't think of who it is now but could find out if anyone wants to know...


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

$6-$8, that sound like prices suited to the mid 70s, although I have seen prices approaching those from some southern producers in recent publications. It may be a case of you get what you pay for.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Even if you get 3-4 lb more of honey from your queens, they pay for the better queen. The story gets worse, the inferior queens, lead colonies that produce less and require your attention. Most of the time in beekeeping practices is spend dealing with inferior colonies.
In my opinion, the expected quality of the queens are the priority, price is just not essential.

Gilman


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Here's a fair list of breeders out there. I know they can be had for 10 bucks, and knew of a couple selling for 8 last year but 6 is probably pushing it. Cells from good lines can be gotten from 2 to 4 bucks. Hopefully you can hook up with someone close for those if you don't mind cells. I kinda like em myself, introduction is a snap. Second year you got the real deal for queens.

http://www.virginiabeekeepers.org/links/queens.htm

Good luck.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

tennessee bee man writes:
i need some Queens for next year i need about 250-300 looking to pay $6-8 on each 

tecumseh suggest:
sounds like you need to post this request in the WANTED section. the price you suggest would likely dates you to the mid 1980 for a mated queen. unless you haven't checked recently most everything is higher now. at the volume you have suggested you can likely acquire cells at about $3/cell. you may need to travel to mississippi or alabama to find someone who produces cells in quantity. quality can be quite variable.


----------



## russbee (Mar 6, 2007)

$6 your not going to find good quality. The cheapest queens that were of good quality came from a beekeeper in Tx for $10.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

You'll have to go back in time a few years or settle for virgins or queen cells.

btw. Carniolans in the 1884 Gleanings were going for $7. (Imported queens).


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

OH by the way... They'll have to get thru my $8.25 bid for a quality queen before they will sell you yours for $6-8. 

I do this for a living... lets play!


----------

